# Mal/gsd/huntingdog Breed/ Dutchie/other



## Hil Harrison (Mar 29, 2006)

Since we seem to have something going on here between the mal owners, would love to be mal owners but dont dare to cross the stripe guys, the GSD guys , dutchies owners,huntingdog breeds, and all the great other breeds here.....maybe its time for a poll. Now Bob, I know you really want a mal, so here is your chance to vote lol
Whats your fav breed?
Sorry guys but I gotta go with the mal


----------



## Hil Harrison (Mar 29, 2006)

Darn it cant edit...can a mod/admin add dutchie in the poll please

geez first poll and I f*** it up lol


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

I wish we could choose more than one and then in the order you would take them. 

I have all of those + a Bloodhound. :-o :-o :-D	:-D	:-D


----------



## Hil Harrison (Mar 29, 2006)

Geez the admin is really gonna be busy....Mike can you re-do my poll pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease :lol:

I swear this is the first and last one I will make....this poor board is chaos because of it :lol: I promise Mike pleeeeeeeeeeeeeease lol


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Better add JRT in there or Bob may cry.....  J/K Bob.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Carol Boche said:


> Better add JRT in there or Bob may cry.....  J/K Bob.


OK, that was it. No more will fit. :lol:


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

So change "other" to Pug and we will be set....


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Carol Boche said:


> So change "other" to Pug and we will be set....


"Pug" was not so much a choice as it was a rescue. :lol:

A flat-face dog was a BAD idea, however many millennia ago it popped into a Chinese emperor's head.


----------



## Michele McAtee (Apr 10, 2006)

GSD

Yep. Workingline GSD, just like the one I have now...


----------



## Julie Ward (Oct 1, 2007)

I obviously fall into the "other" category.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Well I'm gonna supprise most of you and vote GSD. 
In the past 35-40 yrs I've had 6-7 breeds of terriers. I'd have to vote Border iin that area. More heart then any dog should be allowed. Actually to much heart. That's why I started hunting with JRTs. The Borders were deadly in the ground but spent to much time healing up. I hunted for sport, not the kill. A correctly bred JRT is a much better baying dog in the ground. 
Of the three "Once in a lifetime" dogs I've had the priveledge to own, one was a GSD/Collie (Taffy) the 2nd was a GSD/Dane (Thunder #1) and my present, all round, EFn AWESOME GSD Thunder. Never had a dog that was so willing to try anything I've ever asked him...and succeded!
In addition, I've had St. Bernard, Collie, Wiemariner(sp), Australian Shepherd, and a ton of Curbstone Setters (muts).
Had two Mals. Never kept either one more then a few months. Just couldn't handle the nerve issues. Their drive could carry them through it. I just didn't like it!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> I've had 6-7 breeds of terriers. I'd have to vote Border in that area. More heart then any dog should be allowed. Actually to much heart.


Yup. Border Terriers have no regard for their personal safety AT ALL.

I love 'em, though. I also think they look like small dogs should look. I don't know exactly how to explain that..... except that they look like dogs. :lol:


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

just as it's jeff's plan to have all dog sports eaten up by mondio, it is my plan to eventually have ALL dogs brindled...muwahahahaahahaha...

dutchie of course...


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I always thought the Borders reminded me of classy little alley dogs!
Disney's movie "Lady and the Tramp" shoulda been a Border!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Tim Martens said:


> just as it's jeff's plan to have all dog sports eaten up by mondio, it is my plan to eventually have ALL dogs brindled...muwahahahaahahaha...
> 
> dutchie of course...



OK, that's a good plan!


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

Heavily into the "other" category with Alaskan and Siberian huskies plus one GSD/husky X. I have only ever owned huskies and husky X's but would eventually like to have a nice GSD or Mal.


----------



## Andy Andrews (May 9, 2006)

Sadly, those damn Dutch dogs have stolen me away from my beloved bulldogs. I guess I had to grow up sometime, right? :-( 




Andy.


----------



## Ian Forbes (Oct 13, 2006)

Voted 'other'. Still Rottweilers for me....


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Gee...what did I vote ?!?!?

Dutchie, ofcourse. Great plan, Tim :idea: \\/

Still have my old mal (12 yrs now), had another one and sold her. We had a GSD (Dick's old love) but sold him, he has outgrown the breed :mrgreen:


----------



## marcy bukkit (Oct 4, 2007)

_sheesh, guys!!_

ya put in bloodhound, but leave out the corgi??? 

had to vote "other" *sigh*


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I love Labs as single purpose detector dogs, but my heart is always with the GSD. Give me a Rin Tin Tin looking GSD anytime.

DFrost


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

And the GSD has pulled ahead ........ :!:


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Love my GSD. I've had them for 35 years. They've been good to me.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Connie Sutherland said:


> And the GSD has pulled ahead ........ :!:


UGH!!!!   Just kiddin....


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

I had to vote other out of fairness to my current dog: Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retriever.

I know it is a hunting breed, but I am not into labs or goldens, and it is such a broad catagory....

My second would be Mal, then probably BC. It seems I am into high drive agile, aloof dogs that have a tendancy to have nerve issues  Dont' anyone slam me, there are fine balanced dogs in these breeds as well I know. There are losts of very balanced NSDTR for example...mine is just not the best example of one :lol:

I am very interested in Dutchies, but have had no experience or contact with any.

GSD are a fine dog too (just too big for me and my needs)...so tough when you put all the best dogs up on a poll and make people vote for them!


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> I am very interested in Dutchies, but have had no experience or contact with any.


Jennifer, 

I will send you my Dutchie for a week or so.......:smile::smile::smile::smile:


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I'm doing a patrol dog class in February. One of the handlers will be replacing his current patrol dog with a new one. He asked me to get him a Dutchie this time. I was surprised he even knew what a Dutchie was. I told him I'd try to find one. I don't let first time handlers make such requests but I do try to accomodate senior handlers.

DFrost


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

David Frost said:


> He asked me to get him a Dutchie this time. I was surprised he even knew what a Dutchie was.
> 
> DFrost



Better make sure he really does. :lol:


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Are you sure he was talking about dogs???


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Better make sure he really does. :lol:


Heh, my Dutchie has serious OCD issues. He doesn't care about anything other than a toy or tug. Damn dog doesn't even care if you pet him. And will leave food if I pick anything up that remotely looks like something to throw or grab onto. 

Eats through plastic and wire crates like they were nothing, gets all jacked up if I get a gun out and is totally "equipment" orientated as far as bite work is concerned. (which is why he was a wash out I am sure)

However, he is easy to teach new things with that "issue" going on. And although he has been with me for over a year now, he decided a few weeks ago to come up the lead and bite me because he couldn't get his way..........
THAT was FUN!!!	 

We have since gone back to "pack leadership" work as I pretty much know I was being a "mommy" to him......


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Conne makes a good point. I probably need to inquire just a bit more of why he really "needs" a Dutchie. He currently has a really good looking Sable, that, although aging gracefully, is showing his age. He thinks the Maladjusted I have in this bomb class is a bit whacked. I guess I really do need to talk to him a bit more.

DFrost


----------



## Michele McAtee (Apr 10, 2006)

The truth prevails at this point...it shines, shines...


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Carol Boche said:


> Jennifer,
> 
> I will send you my Dutchie for a week or so.......:smile::smile::smile::smile:



Bet Rock would LOVE the ski hill...all those people that look like they are wearing bite suites, waving poles and rushing down the mountain past him at mach looney


----------



## Sam Trinh (Jul 31, 2006)

Andy Andrews said:


> Sadly, those damn Dutch dogs have stolen me away from my beloved bulldogs. I guess I had to grow up sometime, right? :-(
> 
> 
> 
> Andy.


I'll say I think APBT are some of the best looking dogs there out there. But my vote is w/ Mals, although I am not at all averse to a dutchie that behaves like a Mal.


----------



## gisela festerling (Sep 30, 2007)

Although I adore my GSD's I have to say that my Border Collies always have been and always will me my favorites. Heck, they can do it all!


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

My top three...huskies, Malinois, and Dutchies. I went with Malinois to support my 2.5 Mals. One day, I will create a superbreed of the three of them: a slightly furry blue eyed red or black striped devil dog. :twisted: Any potential assailant will be too "WTF _is_ that thing?" to want to attack. :smile:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> My top three...huskies, Malinois, and Dutchies. I went with Malinois to support my 2.5 Mals. One day, I will create a superbreed of the three of them: a slightly furry blue eyed red or black striped devil dog. :twisted: Any potential assailant will be too "WTF _is_ that thing?" to want to attack. :smile:



"Any potential assailant will be too "WTF _is_ that thing?" to want to attack. "


Always an excellent distraction.

A group of high school boys going by my house a few years ago commented on a Pug x Brussels Griffon in my yard. (Picture a big-eared, long-curly-hair Pug.) One said to his friend, "What is that?" and I listened, curious to hear what his friend would guess the breed was.

The friend said, "I don't know; I guess it's a dog or a cat or something like that."

:lol:


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> My top three...huskies, Malinois, and Dutchies. I went with Malinois to support my 2.5 Mals. One day, I will create a superbreed of the three of them: a slightly furry blue eyed red or black striped devil dog. :twisted: Any potential assailant will be too "WTF _is_ that thing?" to want to attack. :smile:


LOL Kelson would love to help you in your endeavor. He is constantly trying to talk me into a Northern breed, especially one with blue eyes. I just keep telling him it wouldn't fit in with all the Malinois. Make it a long haired dog instead of just "slightly furry" and he'd be there.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Kadi, don't be stingy now...give the boy what he wants! :-D Then if you ever had an "oops" litter, you'd know who to call! :-\"  

Huskies are so cool though. I've said it before, but I can't believe more dog sled folks don't use Mals or Mal/husky crosses as lead dogs.


----------



## Lyn Chen (Jun 19, 2006)

GSD for me, always.


----------



## Jennifer Marshall (Dec 13, 2007)

I don't exactly have a favorite breed as a general all around, I love so many breeds it darn near hurts... but I went with Other for the American Bulldog as I only have experience with the AB in terms of protection work.

I'm being slowly sucked into the GSD world, though. I am attempting to dip my toe in the busy waters of the working GSD. Will I be sucked down into the dark pit of sable and bi color dogs, never to be seen again? Stay tuned...:mrgreen:


----------



## Lynsey Fuegner (Apr 11, 2007)

it was tough but I had to vote GSD...they've deffinately got my heart. I had an awesome pair of border collies for a while, but when I wanted to spend more time on schutzhund than herding I was lucky enough to find the borders a farm with sheep where they could work. I have a blast with my APBT, but all in all I'm a shepherd gal.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

Jennifer Marshall said:


> I'm being slowly sucked into the GSD world, though. I am attempting to dip my toe in the busy waters of the working GSD. Will I be sucked down into the dark pit of sable and bi color dogs, never to be seen again? Stay tuned...:mrgreen:


 
GO THERE! just watch the "color" issue or jeff will hunt you down!! :wink:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

ann freier said:


> GO THERE! just watch the "color" issue or jeff will hunt you down!! :wink:


I love sables and Bi-colored GSD. :grin: :grin: :grin: :grin: :grin:


----------



## Jennifer Marshall (Dec 13, 2007)

Hehee well I know a good dog is a good dog no matter the breed or color but I freely admit to my preferences  But you won't catch me passing up on an opportunity just because of a dogs color. 

I am probably going to wind up head first off the high board rather than just dipping my toes.. who knows..


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> I love sables and Bi-colored GSD. :grin: :grin: :grin: :grin: :grin:


you know, it's funny--i do too!!!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

ann freier said:


> you know, it's funny--i do too!!!


What's not to love! Everyone knows the sables and bi-colors are the smartest. :grin: :grin: :grin: :-\" :-\"


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Bob, you ARE so right. I wouldn't expect anything different from such a smart man like yourself.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

It comes from maturity! I'm gettin more and more of that. :lol: :wink:


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Wisdom comes with age. Please say I'm right.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Jerry Lyda said:


> Wisdom comes with age. Please say I'm right.


Then I think that makes me the smartest person on the forum!  :lol:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> Then I think that makes me the smartest person on the forum!  :lol:


Well, that would make me a very close #2. :lol:

Or maybe David..... not sure.....


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Well, that would make me a very close #2. :lol:


I'm pretty sure I got you beat Connie.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

How smart am I at 57????????????? Who's winning?


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Well, that would make me a very close #2. :lol:
> 
> Or maybe David..... not sure.....


Bob's number 1, Bob's number 1.

ha ha.

DFrost


----------



## Michele McAtee (Apr 10, 2006)

I thought the GSD was Number 1? Hmmm...Bob, GSD, Bob, GSD...


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jerry Lyda said:


> How smart am I at 57????????????? Who's winning?


Well, Jerry, I'm ahead of you, and Bob is ahead of me. I don't know where Gerry falls in there.....


----------

